# Magic scarf



## Edwardian

Hello everybody. I live in Canada and love to quilt and also knit - but only do very simple patterns. Because of that I like to show people, especially children, and those who are just learning how to knit how to make the Magic Scarf.  You may know the pattern very well which comes from the Edwardian times. It's great for a beginner because it is just plain (garter stitch) knitting from the cast on edge right up to the last row - just one row before you cast off - and then the magic starts. You knit a few stitiches then drop the next stitch off the needle, just like when you make a mistake, although this is a mistake done on purpose, then you knit a few more and drop the next stitch off...and so on. The scarf in the picture is knit 5 drop one, knit 5 drop one. Then you cast off on the next row and now the fun begins. You pull those stitches you dropped all the way down the scarf to the very bottom to the cast-on edge - a bit like a ladder in a stocking! They won't fall off at the end. You then have a scarf that looks very lacy. Any kind of wool, any size of needle will do it and by varying the number of stitches before the drop off you get different "ladder" patterns. If you use silver or gold threaded wool and put a lot more stitches on you can end up with a beautiful lacy stole that you made by just plain knitting! Can't wait to read all the news on this website - you look like a nice group of people ready to help at any time which is sometimes what I need (like when I made my daughter's dog a dog coat!). Take care eveybody, Veronica.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

Welcome. Interesting scarf pattern; have used dropped stitches but never for the entire length of a scarf, usually just one or two rows.


----------



## martina

Welcome from Devon, England. Thank you for the simple but effective pattern.


----------



## past

My Grammy called this the dropped stitch scarf. It's scary the 1st time you make one because for years you are told not to drop a stitch, then all of a sudden you are making something that tells you to drop the stitch. I have more fun unraveling the stitches than I do knitting it.


----------



## Happycamper

Welcome from Tennessee! What a neat scarf.... and here all these years I thought dropped stitches were a bad thing! Who knew?  :thumbup:


----------



## Margit

Welcome to KP. You will find this a wonderful site. I don't post much but am here every day to look and it is a wonderful group. Love your scarf and have the perfect yarn to do it with, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Mireillebc

Hi and welcome from Waterloo QC.

Very nice scarf. Is the pattern somewhere on the net? Would be easier for me to follow if written the regular pattern way.


----------



## dorothymaybell

never heard of that pattern before sounds great idea i am going to knit one after christmas thanks


----------



## hgayle

Welcome from Missouri. May I ask how many stitches you cast on?


----------



## BaraKiss

Don't use cable cast on - the stitches run through this and make a mess. Use long tail - no problem. I don't know about other methods. A test swatch is a good idea before you knit the whole scarf.


----------



## past

BaraKiss said:


> Don't use cable cast on - the stitches run through this and make a mess. Use long tail - no problem. I don't know about other methods. A test swatch is a good idea before you knit the whole scarf.


The way my Grammy did it was to cast on in multiples of 4 then add 4 stitches. The 1st row was knit 3, knit front and back in the next stitch ending with knit 4. When we reached the desired length on the next knit row we knit 4 then dropped the next stitch. Then we bound off on a purl row by knitting instead of purling.


----------



## Mireillebc

Is this scarf knitted horizontally (casting the stitches for the full lenght of the scarf)?


----------



## Britknitar

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## marilyngf

welcome from Ontario


----------



## burgher

Welcome from Pittsburgh PA


----------



## granjan

That drop stitch scarf is very interesting, could you give more details? How many stitches do you cast on, what size needle and yarn, how exactly do you drop the stitch. Would fingering weight yarn work or would it be too thin?

Thank you!

Jan


----------



## raindancer

Hello! Welcome from Buckley, Washington! I must try the magic scarf! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Frodosmom62

Hi. Welcome from South Carolina. Thankyou for the easy lacy pattern.


----------



## Edwardian

No - I have never seen this in a book or on the Internet. It is just a pattern that's been passed down through the ages, mostly when teaching folk how to knit. Aso called a Dropped Knit scarf. You make your own patterns really. Very easy to do. Veronica.


----------



## jan m

Welcome and thanks for an interesting pattern/technique.


----------



## Edwardian

Any size of needle or weight of yarn will do it. I was using 3 ply for the scarf in the picture but have had children making it with bigger needles and yarn. You just cast on as many stitches as wide as you want the scarf to be and then just knit. My last row was knit 5, drop one, knit 5 drop one, to the end of the row, so I cast on enough stitches to accommodate that pattern. Just a word of caution, don't drop off 2 stitches together otherwise the "ladder" will be too slack and too wide. Veronica.


----------



## Edwardian

You drop the stitch off by just taking if off the needle and letting it fall down on the row below - like when you drop a stitch by mistake, only this is on purpose. You can also cover over that "hole" that the dropped stitch makes by "making a stitch" by wrapping the wool around the needle before you knit the next stitch - but that is not necessary - but it does give you an even amount of stitches to cast off on the next cast-off row. As well, another tip when knitting a scarf (or any other stuff) is to slip the first stitch on every row you knit and this will give the scarf a nice neat edge. On other knitted stuff that neat edge makes it easier to sew things together. I know all you knitters know this already but I have been teaching children/beginners- which is what I am myself! Veronica.


----------



## Edwardian

The scarf is knitted vertical. I cast on 53 stitches and knitted it to about 60 inches long before dropping off the stitches on the last row before cast-off. It does taks quite a while to pull the dropped stitch down the full length of the scarf but it really does make such a cosy, warm lacy scarf. Veronica.


----------



## patmac200057

Many years ago when I belonged to the Knit List (remember?), the pattern was very popular, and came with a cute poem to the gift recipient telling how to pull hard on each end and the magic would happen. Anyone have that poem? I would love to gave it again.


----------



## granjan

I think I have it figured out, now I cannot find the photo. What date was that posted on?

Thank you,

Jan


----------



## lilyktwong

What do you mean "bound off on a purl row" 
Is it purl the last final row and then bind off by knitting
Thanks! Would like to try this pattern for a evening stole using silver and gold threaded wool.


----------



## vjh1530

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## debsu

Welcome from Western North Carolina! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## dkwolf

wow, "edwardian veronica", i love your explanation and picture! it was wonderful to see what results from the process you explained. welcome, from mississippi, usa! wolfish grins, debra wolf


----------



## scottishlass

This has always been a favourite in Scotland from way back I have use this often when doing scarfs Happy to see its still used SL


----------



## determined_to-knit

Hi Veronica and welcome to the forum! Your scarf is very pretty! Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## amudaus

Welcome to KP from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## yotbum

Welcome, Veronica. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## tweeter

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania


----------



## sutclifd

Years ago, I made a Christening gown with dropped stitches in the skirt. Scared me to death when I had to drop those stitches! It was a learning experience -- cast on loosely and cast off even more loosely!


----------



## Piney

Beautiful scarf. I've wanted to try this but I'm too nervous to put all that work in and then drop the stiches. Maybe one day.


----------



## yona

Hello and welcome to Knitting Paradise from Los Angeles, Ca


----------



## Hannelore

Hi and welcome from Australia. What a clever idea. I have used this idea for the edge of a scarf, never in this fashion though. Do you mind if I use it for one of my craft groups? They are always looking for new ways of making different things and scarves are always on the list.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Welcome from South Carolina. 

I use that pattern a lot for a quick and easy scarf with all types of yarns and needles. It was so sweet of you to share it with others.


----------



## jomacoy

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Browniemom

Thank you for sharing this. Have never seen this pattern before. Looks like fun and easy. Welcome to KP from RHode Island.


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## Easter Bunni

Welcome from CT and thank you for your generous gift. We'll try to reciprocate. Gotta try this clever scarf! Ciao for now...


----------



## SLance

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ChocPieMom

When Euny Jang (sp?) showed dropped stitches on Knitting Daily she said the dropped stitches should be stockinette stitch to drop easier. She also had a way to knit the stitches on either side of the dropped column so they wouldn't spread but my memory isn't as good as it used to be. Videos are lacking for verticle dropped stitches. These stitches become strands to easily catch on buttons, hooks, etc.


----------



## dorothymaybell

if it is a favourite in Scotland i will have a go at knitting it i would love to visit SCOTLAND one day my grandfather came from there oh well maybe one day one can always dream


----------



## yooper

Why did I have to see this? Now I HAVE to make one for my granddaughter for Christmas! I LOVE IT! Time to go find some yarn and start knitting!


----------



## Edwardian

Hello Hanneloe in Australia. Please do use it for your group. That's why I posted it to share. Thank you all for your lovely comments. Would love to see the photos from anybody that makes one. This is not a very "professional" knitted scarf because it is intended for children or people who are just learning to knit because the first thing they usually do is knit a long scarf in garter stitch - and telling them that "magic" is at the end keeps them going! I know that knitters on this website will improve on it tremendously and I would like to learn how to do that too. Veronica.


----------



## Zanne60

Hello and welcome from New Jersey!


----------



## past

Mireillebc said:


> Is this scarf knitted horizontally (casting the stitches for the full lenght of the scarf)?


Nope. It's worked from end to end. The dropped stitches are then pulled out all the way back to the beginning row to create the longer stitch between the stocking stitch sections. I've made the Kansas City Cowl which uses a similar drop stitch pattern.


----------



## KroSha

This thread is a little older, so I hope anyone interested in this process will find these links:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2011/02/28/fancy-stitches-for-special-yarn.aspx

http://chemknitsblog.squidoo.com/knitting-with-dropped-stitches

http://www.chemknits.com/2010/07/search-for-dropped-stitch-scarves.html?m=1

Thanx to Veronica for starting this thread!


----------



## sharonlee

Could you please send me the pattern and how many stitches would you cast on for a wrap. Thank you


----------



## KroSha

sharonlee said:


> Could you please send me the pattern and how many stitches would you cast on for a wrap. Thank you


Actually, there is no specific pattern. Edwardian, the OP, has given more information about her pictured scarf on p. 2, here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222418-2.html#4469826

That link and the 2 posts following should give you everything you want - - and if you need more information, you could also take a look at the 3 links I provided on the post just above yours...


----------



## sharonlee

Thank you


----------



## KroSha

sharonlee said:


> Thank you


Y W - - if you get around to making the scarf, I hope you will post a photo !!!


----------



## Chezl

Edwardian said:


> Hello everybody. I live in Canada and love to quilt and also knit - but only do very simple patterns. Because of that I like to show people, especially children, and those who are just learning how to knit how to make the Magic Scarf. You may know the pattern very well which comes from the Edwardian times. It's great for a beginner because it is just plain (garter stitch) knitting from the cast on edge right up to the last row - just one row before you cast off - and then the magic starts. You knit a few stitiches then drop the next stitch off the needle, just like when you make a mistake, although this is a mistake done on purpose, then you knit a few more and drop the next stitch off...and so on. The scarf in the picture is knit 5 drop one, knit 5 drop one. Then you cast off on the next row and now the fun begins. You pull those stitches you dropped all the way down the scarf to the very bottom to the cast-on edge - a bit like a ladder in a stocking! They won't fall off at the end. You then have a scarf that looks very lacy. Any kind of wool, any size of needle will do it and by varying the number of stitches before the drop off you get different "ladder" patterns. If you use silver or gold threaded wool and put a lot more stitches on you can end up with a beautiful lacy stole that you made by just plain knitting! Can't wait to read all the news on this website - you look like a nice group of people ready to help at any time which is sometimes what I need (like when I made my daughter's dog a dog coat!). Take care eveybody, Veronica.


Welcome from Australia and thanks for the scarf pattern.

Here are a few more dropped stitch knitting patterns.

Curvy Girl Drop Stitch Pullover (Knit)-Free
http://www.lionbrand.com/knitting-pattern-curvy-girl-drop-stitch-pullover.html

Knit Top Belize Katia-Free with English translation
http://www.alsolamano.com/2014/05/top-de-punto-con-belice-de-katia.html

Ribbon top by Adriafil-Free knit pattern on Ravelry
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbon-top-2

How To Crochet the Drop Stitch
https://www.mamainastitch.com/crochet-drop-stitch/

I got all the patterns from Pinterest.


----------

